# PA PUA benefits page up and running for gig worker's



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

It's like a flat $195 a week plus the $600 per week extra federal money... they retro back as far as January

if you opt for personal checking account it will automatically switch you to state UC debit card.(Scratch my head)

You can use 2019 return and schedule page for proof of income.

Good luck

https://pua.benefits.uc.pa.gov/vosnet/Default.aspx


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Obviously every state has different but there's going to be some consistency I would think. Do you know if they went off your AGI or what numbers they used?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Obviously every state has different but there's going to be some consistency I would think. Do you know if they went off your AGI or what numbers they used?


Another woman I know that drives filed the same time I did....she's like part time (amd I mean part time....she has identical benefit numbers as me.

$7,600 benefits balance (available credit)
$195 week payout

Up to 21 days to process once application done and the tab to file a weekly claim is not lit up and functional yet.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Obviously every state has different but there's going to be some consistency I would think. Do you know if they went off your AGI or what numbers they used?


It's for sure capped...another person who's non uber and business owner got the exact...it's more like the income faze is just proof.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

You sure your AGIs aren't all about the same since we all make no money? Lol


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> You sure your AGIs aren't all about the same since we all make no money? Lol


I guess until income verified in the 21 day's they're giving the same amounts....that lady I know that filed around the same time as me probably made a third of my income and the business owner made quadruple of me and we have identical matching numbers for benefits ....lol

The business owner after putting in an application a month, finally got approved for that loan, then gets a message about there's no more funding available.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

This whole thing is a shitshow. I just found out from the IRS website that now they decided to mail me my check. All week long it's been telling me my bank account information has been updated and my money will come direct deposit suddenly today nope we're going to mail you a check here in a week.


----------



## UberDriver5000 (Mar 26, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> This whole thing is a shitshow. I just found out from the IRS website that now they decided to mail me my check. All week long it's been telling me my bank account information has been updated and my money will come direct deposit suddenly today nope we're going to mail you a check here in a week.


You didn't get denied? I didn't qualify in California


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> This whole thing is a shitshow. I just found out from the IRS website that now they decided to mail me my check. All week long it's been telling me my bank account information has been updated and my money will come direct deposit suddenly today nope we're going to mail you a check here in a week.


Same. I updated my DD info correctly but said that it will be mailed on the 24th. Smh.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> I guess until income verified in the 21 day's they're giving the same amounts....that lady I know that filed around the same time as me probably made a third of my income and the business owner made quadruple of me and we have identical matching numbers for benefits ....lol
> 
> The business owner after putting in an application a month, finally got approved for that loan, then gets a message about there's no more funding available.


That site was brutally slow but I finally finished.
Ugh it was one of the most frustrating things I've ever had to complete online.
Thanks for posting the info!!

Did you have trouble inputting a routing # for DD?



jgiun1 said:


> if you opt for personal checking account it will automatically switch you to state UC debit card.(Scratch my head)


Ahhh missed that part of your post.
Odd right?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> That site was brutally slow but I finally finished.
> Ugh it was one of the most frustrating things I've ever had to complete online.
> Thanks for posting the info!!
> 
> ...


You're welcome

You have to print up form and go to staples or giant eagle and fax letter over....they won't allow you to change the DD on the site (only print letter)

I just did it....also (they didn't ask) but also sent a voided check in the fax just to be sure. I know regular UC makes you send a voided check or you have to have bank official full out bottom part confirming you're checking /savings.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> It's like a flat $195 a week plus the $600 per week extra federal money... they retro back as far as January
> 
> if you opt for personal checking account it will automatically switch you to state UC debit card.(Scratch my head)
> 
> ...


How is your carpentry hobby doing :smiles:
Did the robbers ever try to contact you :thumbdown:


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> You have to print up form and go to staples or giant eagle and fax letter over....they won't allow you to change the DD on the site (only print letter)


Ok so I entered my bank info but it didn't matter?
It just reverted to their debit card?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Ok so I entered my bank info but it didn't matter?
> It just reverted to their debit card?


Yep....all three people I know did the same thing...entered banking info and switched to UC debit on its own &#129322;

This is the form and can be found on the website....if you have any issues, I can email it to you if you ...just PM me a message


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> Yep....all three people I know did the same thing...entered banking info and switched to UC debit on its own &#129322;


It was rough.

Question: Tap "yes"
Wait 3 minutes
Question: Tap "no"
Please wait
wait
wait


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

mbd said:


> How is your carpentry hobby doing :smiles:
> Did the robbers ever try to contact you :thumbdown:


Dude...I've been doing all kinda crap past six months....gutted daughters bedroom and fixed up,..my son's room, my Sony room(man den) hallway and walk in closet and the second kitchen upstairs....&#129326;&#128555;

I was going to drive a bit before virus hit....was planning giving some rides around MLB opening day.....ohh well


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Dude...I've been doing all kinda crap past six months....gutted daughters bedroom and fixed up,..my son's room, my Sony room(man den) hallway and walk in closet and the second kitchen upstairs....&#129326;&#128555;


You should start a home repair business ... all cash &#128516;


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

mbd said:


> You should start a home repair business ... all cash &#128516;


Lol....my 49 year old body couldn't handle this stuff daily....i turned into a weakling since leaving hertz and started driving four years ago.....im a softie wimpy uber driver

P.s. They did catch the three robbers and DA sent me a letter to file for anything I lost due to their actions including any therapy .....i threw the letter away


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Lol....my 49 year old body couldn't handle this stuff daily....i turned into a weakling since leaving hertz and started driving four years ago.....im a softie wimpy uber driver
> 
> P.s. They did catch the three robbers and DA sent me a letter to file for anything I lost due to their actions including any therapy .....i threw the letter away


You should have contacted some therapists and offered them a deal. 50-50 split.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

mbd said:


> You should have contacted some therapists and offered them a deal. 50-50 split.


I spoke with the BP guy and DA told the store the three guys robbed 17 stores in total before getting caught. Couldn't be that much money splitting between three and facing 17 counts of armed robbery


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> I spoke with the BP guy and DA told the store the three guys robbed 17 stores in total before getting caught


they are out not due to the CV19 ... not a bad deal... rob 17 stores, go to prison for few weeks, then get out due to CV19. :thumbup:


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks for your post. 
What do you know about someone (me) who is still working full time same situation as pre Covid19.
Am still working, but was making about $15,000 extra a year driving (started August 2019, drove for 8 months) $1200 a month.
Is it possible/practicable for me to apply for UI?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I got my first 600 in Nevada this week, it didn’t retro back for the last 4 weeks.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

TCar said:


> Thanks for your post.
> What do you know about someone (me) who is still working full time same situation as pre Covid19.
> Am still working, but was making about $15,000 extra a year driving (started August 2019, drove for 8 months) $1200 a month.
> Is it possible/practicable for me to apply for UI?


there's a long list of items that make you qualify....im good for the just kids being home from school

**********************
How do I know if I am eligible for PUA?

You may be eligible for PUA if you are self-employed, do not have sufficient work history to qualify for regular UC, or have exhausted your rights to regular UC benefits or extended benefits.
PUA provides up to 39 weeks of benefits to covered individuals who are not eligible for regular UC and who are otherwise able and available to work except that they are unemployed, partially employed, or because of any one of the following COVID-19-related reasons:
You have been diagnosed with or are experiencing symptoms of COVID-19 and are seeking a medical diagnosis;
A member of your household has been diagnosed with COVID-19;
You are providing care for a family member or a member of your household who has been diagnosed with COVID-19;
Your child or other person in the household for whom you are the primary caregiver is unable to attend school or another facility that is closed due to the COVID-19 pandemic, and that school or facility care is required for you to work;
You are unable to reach your place of employment because of a quarantine or stay-at-home order due to the COVID-19 pandemic;
You are unable to reach your place of employment because you have been advised by a health care provider to self-isolate or quarantine because you are positive for or may have had exposure to someone who has or is suspected of having COVID-19;
You were scheduled to start a new job and do not have an existing job or are unable to reach the job as a direct result of the COVID-19 pandemic;
You have become the breadwinner/major supporter for a household because the head of your household has died as a direct result of COVID-19;
You had to quit your job due to being diagnosed with COVID-19 and being unable to perform your work duties;
Your place of employment is closed as a direct result of the COVID-19 pandemic.
You worked as an independent contractor with reportable income and COVID-19 has severely limited your ability to continue performing your work activities and/ or has forced you to suspend such activities for one of the above COVID-19 reasons.



TCar said:


> Thanks for your post.
> What do you know about someone (me) who is still working full time same situation as pre Covid19.
> Am still working, but was making about $15,000 extra a year driving (started August 2019, drove for 8 months) $1200 a month.
> Is it possible/practicable for me to apply for UI?


You're welcome....I posted early AM because I knew that site would get bombarded today....lol


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> It's like a flat $195 a week plus the $600 per week extra federal money... they retro back as far as January
> 
> if you opt for personal checking account it will automatically switch you to state UC debit card.(Scratch my head)
> 
> ...


Well this is promising, hopefully California will follow suite on 4/29 when they release their website??


----------



## Evil-g (Dec 26, 2014)

Applied to for the first time and it is under review, does that mean those that previously applied need to re-apply under the PUA.


----------



## tomboy (Jan 28, 2020)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> I got my first 600 in Nevada this week, it didn't retro back for the last 4 weeks.


Was it a check????


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Here in GA they're only backdating the pay to April 4th 

And that's even with them saying earlier on the GDOL website it'd backdate to 3/29  . And states like PA and CA want to backdate it all the way to January.


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

UberDriver5000 said:


> You didn't get denied? I didn't qualify in California


He is ts


UberDriver5000 said:


> You didn't get denied? I didn't qualify in California


He is talking about the stimulus not unemployment


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Same. I updated my DD info correctly but said that it will be mailed on the 24th. Smh.


Yup, same. Updated my info for the stimulus and now today they're saying it'll be a paper check mailed out on the 24th.

This is why back in early March when everyone was saying we should've shut down immediately or shut down earlier, it was good to keep things open as long as possible til the virus really hit. I wanted to make as much money as I could while I could and prepare for this. American social programs are slow and hard to deal with. I saved up over $1000 in the first 2 weeks in March after I had car problems in late February that had exhausted my previous savings. I know others needed time to prepare for this, and NO you couldn't count on the government saving our asses right away. Its been a month and a half or more since people on here were arguing to shut down right then and there, and still most people haven't gotten a dime in aid.



Evil-g said:


> Applied to for the first time and it is under review, does that mean those that previously applied need to re-apply under the PUA.


Here in GA the DOL has said those who applied before don't need to re-apply. Because you have to be denied normal unemployment, which happens with that first application anyways, then you have to apply again for PUA directly.

https://dol.georgia.gov/pua
Also, it says there they can use the Dept. of Revenue to figure out how much you've made. Anyone know what that means? Does that mean they look at your bank records or something?


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

OCUberGuy said:


> Well this is promising, hopefully California will follow suite on 4/29 when they release their website??


Californias is $167 for the UI. With retro back to feb 2nd 2020..It can increase up to $450 a week once you submit proof of income... And plus the Federal $600 with retro to march 29.. Good thing about california is they said we will recieve payment in 24-48 hours with debit payment!


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

tomboy said:


> Was it a check????


No direct deposit on the BofA debit card from unemployment.

I have been getting regular Nevada Unemployment for 4 weeks and just got the first 600 federal payment on the card and it didn't retro back.


----------



## tomboy (Jan 28, 2020)

I am supposed to be getting my first payment and it says partial check on the payment form. Is the government portion going to be a check every week or will it be included as a direct deposit with the state portion. I am signed up for direct deposit.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberDriver5000 said:


> You didn't get denied? I didn't qualify in California


Sorry I skipped subjects LOL that specific comment was referring to the stimulus check.

I have heard that California won't be set up for unemployment though for another 7 to 10 days. Which would cause you to be denied right now as an independent contractor. Unless you can get approved under regular you UI from a previous W-2 job



nj9000 said:


> Here in GA they're only backdating the pay to April 4th
> 
> And that's even with them saying earlier on the GDOL website it'd backdate to 3/29  . And states like PA and CA want to backdate it all the way to January.


The Federal PUA can be backdated I believe in till the end of January beginning of February . I don't think the states have the ability to change that. However it would also factor in what your eligibility date is. All of us were pretty much still working back then. so it would make sense that we weren't eligible back then


nj9000 said:


> Also, it says there they can use the Dept. of Revenue to figure out how much you've made. Anyone know what that means? Does that mean they look at your bank records or something?


 I'm assuming that means your taxes


----------



## TJacob83 (Jul 1, 2019)

So I have a ft job that I still currently am active at. I also drivr for uber/lyfy and average of 25-30 hours a week. Am I able to claim upa benefits for Uber/lyft if Im still working my main gig? I expect not, but there's a lot of unknowns with this upa benefits. Thanks in advance


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

TJacob83 said:


> So I have a ft job that I still currently am active at. I also drivr for uber/lyfy and average of 25-30 hours a week. Am I able to claim upa benefits for Uber/lyft if Im still working my main gig? I expect not, but there's a lot of unknowns with this upa benefits. Thanks in advance


Not sure....my wife has been essential worker the whole time this stuff happened.....like hasn't missed one hour.....we haven't or don't intend on using her for anything unless they offer some kind of front line people assistance program or something.

Her work gave us a one time $300 and two dollars per hour increase for April (geez thanks, that covers the risk of spreading the disease to the husband and two kids)


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm assuming that means your taxes


State taxes? Cause I haven't filed state taxes. When I did Federal it said I didn't owe anything in state taxes and it'd cost money to send those in.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Yep....all three people I know did the same thing...entered banking info and switched to UC debit on its own &#129322;
> 
> This is the form and can be found on the website....if you have any issues, I can email it to you if you ...just PM me a message


faxing Bank Account numbers, this is STUPID.....SCAM


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

nj9000 said:


> State taxes? Cause I haven't filed state taxes. When I did Federal it said I didn't owe anything in state taxes and it'd cost money to send those in.


Federal. I'm guessing it's going to be Schedule C specifically but probably have to submit the entire thing


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

PTB said:


> faxing Bank Account numbers, this is STUPID.....SCAM


I did change it on the website eventually but still faxed also.....


PTB said:


> faxing Bank Account numbers, this is STUPID.....SCAM


I know but with PA being so slow at eveything and who knows how long it would take to mail.....it took me two days just to keep entering the bank info section on there....kept saying either bank account or the routing numbers weren't matching when they clearly did about fifty times in a row....lol

P.S.
Still haven't received the stimulus or a date to be put into my checking either yet after updating my stuff on the IRS website ....&#129326;.....this whole epidemic is a crap show from federal & state government.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> I did change it on the website eventually but still faxed also.....
> 
> I know but with PA being so slow at eveything and who knows how long it would take to mail.....it took me two days just to keep entering the bank info section on there....kept saying either bank account or the routing numbers weren't matching when they clearly did about fifty times in a row....lol
> 
> ...


That is the exact same message I was getting after I updated. Then suddenly it changed! Now it says I'll be getting a check mailed out on the 24th! When did you update your bank info?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> That is the exact same message I was getting after I updated. Then suddenly it changed! Now it says I'll be getting a check mailed out on the 24th! When did you update your bank info?


It was Thursday afternoon....got locked out Wednesday 24 hour's and got in on Thursday morning and updated stuff


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> This whole thing is a shitshow. I just found out from the IRS website that now they decided to mail me my check. All week long it's been telling me my bank account information has been updated and my money will come direct deposit suddenly today nope we're going to mail you a check here in a week.


they're mailing in a week? that's not too bad, of course that's if they're telling you the truth.

at least you could log in &#129322;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

got a p said:


> they're mailing in a week? that's not too bad, of course that's if they're telling you the truth.
> 
> at least you could log in &#129322;


Don't stress me out even more please&#129318;
&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

jgiun1 said:


> You're welcome
> 
> You have to print up form and go to staples or giant eagle and fax letter over....they won't allow you to change the DD on the site (only print letter)
> 
> I just did it....also (they didn't ask) but also sent a voided check in the fax just to be sure. I know regular UC makes you send a voided check or you have to have bank official full out bottom part confirming you're checking /savings.


whats the fax nbr ?? its constantly busy or no answer


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nitedriver said:


> whats the fax nbr ?? its constantly busy or no answer


It's 1-225-346-6070

Might take a couple times to fax....took.me three time's...kept failing and one time was busy signal.


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

tks..weird I have a 717 nbr


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nitedriver said:


> tks..weird I have a 717 nbr


Think the 717 is regular UC....when I filed my daughter's UC benefits for her regular part time job, that's the number I got. I never got a fax through to that one 717-214-0581 I tried for 25 minutes and never got a fax through.

I 1-225-346-6070 is the number I got from the gig worker's file on the website Itself....downloaded the form and that was the second page of download (instructions and that phone number for fax was page 2)


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

tks, yes 717 is regular UC , the other one works


----------



## mrrobj (Jun 18, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> It's like a flat $195 a week plus the $600 per week extra federal money... they retro back as far as January
> 
> if you opt for personal checking account it will automatically switch you to state UC debit card.(Scratch my head)
> 
> ...


I submitted my claim yesterday and then I followed the instructions of another poster by faxing my 1099s to their Chicago local office and included my Claimant# and Confirmation#. I recd a call the following day from the unemployment office confirming they recd it and that I qualifed for the maximum of $667, plus the $600. She told me to certify tomorrow on Wednesday and that I would get my direct deposit on Friday. She also indicated that she would back date it to Mar 29.

Curiously, she confirmed, without me asking, that it would go to my Bank of America checking account that I had on file.

Let's see what happens on Friday!! If I get it into my account, I'll post it....


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

mrrobj said:


> I submitted my claim yesterday and then I followed the instructions of another poster by faxing my 1099s to their Chicago local office and included my Claimant# and Confirmation#. I recd a call the following day from the unemployment office confirming they recd it and that I qualifed for the maximum of $667, plus the $600. She told me to certify tomorrow on Wednesday and that I would get my direct deposit on Friday. She also indicated that she would back date it to Mar 29.
> 
> Curiously, she confirmed, without me asking, that it would go to my Bank of America checking account that I had on file.
> 
> Let's see what happens on Friday!! If I get it into my account, I'll post it....


Damn Chicago on they're game....Pittsburgh office's are a hot mess.

Hey keep us updated...would like to hear the first confirmed case of gig worker's getting funds.


----------



## JackR (Jul 4, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> Think the 717 is regular UC....when I filed my daughter's UC benefits for her regular part time job, that's the number I got. I never got a fax through to that one 717-214-0581 I tried for 25 minutes and never got a fax through.
> 
> I 1-225-346-6070 is the number I got from the gig worker's file on the website Itself....downloaded the form and that was the second page of download (instructions and that phone number for fax was page 2)


Is this for Chicago drivers?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

JackR said:


> Is this for Chicago drivers?


[email protected] just posted good news from his area chicago IL...

this is Pennsylvania only....the day the UC of Pennsylvania calls you the day after you file will never happen here....lol....that's a unicorn


----------



## JackR (Jul 4, 2019)

Is Illinois up for gig UC now?


jgiun1 said:


> No...he just posted good news from his area....this is Pennsylvania only


 Thanks


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

JackR said:


> Is Illinois up for gig UC now?
> 
> Thanks


That guy said it is....I take it you're good....not sure, was just helping PA people out with post the night they opened it here....our claims can and most likely will take 21 day's when filed


----------



## Nitedriver (Jun 19, 2014)

jgiun1 said:


> Think the 717 is regular UC....when I filed my daughter's UC benefits for her regular part time job, that's the number I got. I never got a fax through to that one 717-214-0581 I tried for 25 minutes and never got a fax through.
> 
> I 1-225-346-6070 is the number I got from the gig worker's file on the website Itself....downloaded the form and that was the second page of download (instructions and that phone number for fax was page 2)


I haven't yet uploaded the tax numbers can you sign back in and find a link to upload if you didn't ??


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nitedriver said:


> I haven't yet uploaded the tax numbers can you sign back in and find a link to upload if you didn't ??


Yes....seen in on the screen when you log in.
I filed mine initially but see a screen you can add stuff to you're claim or download screen shots of tax documents


----------



## JackR (Jul 4, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> Damn Chicago on they're game....Pittsburgh office's are a hot mess.
> 
> Hey keep us updated...would like to hear the first confirmed case of gig worker's getting funds.


What's the fax # for Chicago to send 1099s?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

JackR said:


> What's the fax # for Chicago to send 1099s?


IDK....if and when you file they should give you the proper numbers on you're states website to send in documents


----------



## JackR (Jul 4, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> IDK....if and when you file they should give you the proper numbers on you're states website to send in documents


Makes sense, thanks


----------



## CaliBestDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

mrrobj said:


> I submitted my claim yesterday and then I followed the instructions of another poster by faxing my 1099s to their Chicago local office and included my Claimant# and Confirmation#. I recd a call the following day from the unemployment office confirming they recd it and that I qualifed for the maximum of $667, plus the $600. She told me to certify tomorrow on Wednesday and that I would get my direct deposit on Friday. She also indicated that she would back date it to Mar 29.
> 
> Curiously, she confirmed, without me asking, that it would go to my Bank of America checking account that I had on file.
> 
> Let's see what happens on Friday!! If I get it into my account, I'll post it....


Thats Great very fast. I pray California will do the same once the get it up and running next week


----------

